
“Dear Zuck”. Fuck - techaddict009
https://medium.com/@kteare/dear-zuck-fuck-84d9c1bdba26#.q7m8lsfph
======
RickS
This is marketing spam disguised as a complaint letter, with uncompelling
comparisons given the number of established patterns in the messaging space.

Gross.

------
goldenkey
When your product is pretty mild widget panel layouts for something as simple
as chat, I don't know how OP has the gall to make such a heavy handed
accusation.

This is clearly just marketing spam.

------
alblue
I read this and I have still got no idea what it's supposed to be about. Plus
it starts with a spam-baity "please share this link as much as possible". It
seems to be someone's personal beef with some Facebook feature.

